# what vector software/service?



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone who is doing heat press plastisol transfers.......what vector software or service do you use and why?

Thanks


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

treetreego said:


> Anyone who is doing heat press plastisol transfers.......what vector software or service do you use and why?
> 
> Thanks


 
Transfer Express:

Transfer Express Inc. - Custom Screen Printed and Digital Transfers?

They have their own templates that you can modify. It's pretty cool for simple quick designs.....


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

LittleDogy said:


> Transfer Express:
> 
> Transfer Express Inc. - Custom Screen Printed and Digital Transfers?
> 
> They have their own templates that you can modify. It's pretty cool for simple quick designs.....


thanks for the reply but i meant what do you use to get files vectorized and why do you use it.

anyone?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It all depends on your level of expertise. Learning ANY vector based program is not an overnight gig. I use Corel or Illustrator..each has its only unique feature that I use. Illustrator has the best trace function I think, but it has a steeper learning curve and cost more. If I can't vectorize it myself by using a bezier tool in Corel or trace in Illustrator, I usually try Vector Magic Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online Then if none work, I send out to have it hand drawn
Why do I do it this way....because it works for me...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ArtWorkSource.Com, Inc | Home

fast, cheap, easy

I used to do the conversions myself but it isn't worth it when I can get someone else to do it for $10.


----------

